# anybody try snowshoes?



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I just got my first pair of snowshoes...and was wondering if anyone else uses these while calling and hunting. If so, I just want to make sure I got the right size for use here in North Dakota. I know our snow usually gets pretty hard with the wind and cold, so I didn't get the largest surface area I could have. If you use them, let me know if you have found a certain size of shoe that works for a certain body weight, snow condition, etc. Thanks!


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

i've used them a few times. i think they are great.
:beer: :sniper: uke: :******: :wink: :evil:    :lol: :x


----------



## bubolc (Aug 11, 2003)

I've used mine a few times they work awesome, I made them in back in highschool for a shop project. I've been told that the Ojbawa style are better for navigating through brush and heavey wooded areas, they're the style with two pointed ends and are long and skinny looking. The tighter the webbing the more "float" you get, but it also holds more snow on top of the shoe making it heavier. I've even used them walking out on the lake when there's a lot of fresh snow and you can drive out because of drifting, makes the walk alot easier.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

I've used a couple different styles over the years. My nephew made a set for me when he was in High School. They are sort of a modified Bear Paw design being fairly wide and short. They work OK, but being the toes are flat and not turned up you have to lift your feet quite high for each step making for more work.

Currently I am using Military Surplus Snow Shoes. These have Magnesium Bows and coated Cable for webbing. They have turned up toes, and are longer and skinnier. Walking in these is much easier. For bindings I made some out of a piece of truck tire inner tube and lashed it to the webbing. It is a simple matter of slipping my boots into the toes of the webbing, and pulling the rear portion up over the heels of my boots.

While I have not tried them yet, I also have a couple pairs of Military Surplus Cross Country Skis. A buddy tells me Cross Country Skis are much easier to get around in, with a lot less effort than snowshoes (once you get the hang of them.

Larry


----------



## FurGittr (Jan 24, 2003)

Snowshoes are essential for calling in deeper snow.After the last dumping of snow a buddy of mine and I were out and struggled into two calling spots before I convinced him of the need to return home and get the shoes.He had never used them before,half way to our third set with shoes on he whispered to hold up and said if he knew it was this much easier to walk with them he would have reamed me a new @$$ for not bringing them in the first place!My buddies and I all use the white magnesium shoes Handgunner mentioned,they are light-affordable and durable.Many times we would have damaged conventional shoes especially stepping off of road plowings but these shoes just flex with no problem.You can get the same type of rubber bindings mentioned at Fleet Farm,good luck!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Thanks for the advise. My shoes are from Cabela's. They are made by Atlas and are called the Cabela's Outfitter Pro. If you look on the site they are a yellow color. They are the new style made from aluminum and the material they make white water rafts out of. I probably have to be careful about stepping over trenches so I don't bend them. But when they have the Cabela's Visa card days and you can bring in people to sign up, and get them $ 90 off, what the hell, right?

Anyway, I got to try them calling a few weeks back. walked over a drift and sunk in two inches. Then to test them I took them off, and sunk up to my thigh with just my boots. They work great!


----------

